# Visit Chester



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such a lovely, dainty clock! kay:



paul62 said:


> ​



And a bench full of tenderness - the father caring for his son, and the young woman with the cute dog at her knees... 



paul62 said:


>


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice pics of the Poor Man's Shrewsbury! :jk: Actually is probably the other way round :shifty:

Is that market in the first pics by the train station? One of my few gripes with Chester is that it's a bit of a walk from the train station to the city centre, other than that it's a fine city, one of the best of the smaller cities in Northern England imo.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

@Silvia. I`ve noticed you are very observant before, but even I never noticed that.
@Jonesy. It was directly outside the train station. I think it`s about a 20 minute walk to the city centre, (although I was driving).


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

paul62 said:


> @Silvia. I`ve noticed you are very observant before, but even I never noticed that.


 Lovely scenes at this bench! kay:
Great updat again!




paul62 said:


> *Though I like comments and thoughts, may I respectfully ask everyone not to quote any more images on any of my photo threads. Thanks.*


I was just about to do it, then I saw your remark. :lol:
Of course I'll respect your wish, Paul!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love Chester and think everyone should visit it! kay:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I am visiting this July.  My post PhD reward is to take my wife (and inlaws) on a tour around the UK, and "oop north" was one of the places, so we're basing ourselves in Chester and exploring Manchester, Liverpool and Conwy from there. 

Fantastic photos, though. You've really whetted my appetite for my trip, Paul.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia TB Thanks



Svartmetall said:


> ^^ I am visiting this July.  My post PhD reward is to take my wife (and inlaws) on a tour around the UK, and "oop north" was one of the places, so we're basing ourselves in Chester and exploring Manchester, Liverpool and Conwy from there.
> 
> Fantastic photos, though. You've really whetted my appetite for my trip, Paul.


Thank you. 
Hope the weather stays good. An ideal base, especially being so close to Wales. I`ve been to Conwy myself, and liked the nice castle along with a walk round the town walls. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice shots


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such lovely Fachwerk and brick buildings! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! this is one English town with so much charm,


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely architecture! I love places with huge diversity in architecture but it's all old and characterful.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

GE Silvia Capricorn & Mike. Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So pitturesque! kay:
I particularly love this street view in the second last pic!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice and charming city, love those old architecture.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silvia Marlon


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Loved the images of this "look like a real british village from the movies", and the dog trying to be part of the table on last image above is very amazing


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics of Chester! kay: 

The dog !! :lol:


----------

